# Insert mit Select



## Solna (7. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Insert Anweisung:


```
INSERT INTO `simulation` (wert, nab_kunde_stk, nab_nachschub_stk,lib_stk,umfuhren_stk,
umfuhren_neu_stk,umfuhren_eingelagert_stk,nachschub_bestellt_stk,
ansprache_stk, fakturiermenge_stk,retouren_eingelagert_austr,
retouren_eingelagert_deutsch,retouren_eingelagert_gesamt) 

values ("Wert") //Das geht nicht !!!Dieses Wert möchte ich in erste Spalte "per hand" eingeben und weitere Werte aus der Tabelle holen:

SELECT NAB_KUNDE_STK where nachschub_datum="2008-01-25", 
 //!!!Das geht nicht, weil where Klausel muss nach FROM Klausel stehen....

nab_nachschub_stk where nachschub_datum="2008-01-25",

 lib_stk,

sum(UMFUHREN_STK ),
sum(UMFUHREN_NEU_STK),
sum(UMFUHREN_EINGELAGERT_STK),
sum(NACHSCHUB_BESTELLT_STK ),
ANSPRACHE_STK,
sum(FAKTURIERMENGE_STK ),
sum(RETOUREN_EINGELAGERT_AUSTR) ,
sum(RETOUREN_EINGELAGERT_DEUTSCH),
sum(RETOUREN_EINGELAGERT_GESAMT)

FROM b_daten;
```

So, und wenn ich das einzeln mache, wird es untereinander eingefügt (nicht in eine Zeile).
Vielleicht weißt jemand, wie ich es hinbekommen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (7. Okt 2008)

Hallo Solna,

mit welcher Datenbank (MySQL, Postgres, Oracle,...) arbeitest du?

Soll das Statement in deiner Frage tatsächlich ein einziger SQL-Befehl sein?
Wenn ja, dann darf die WHERE-Klausel erst nach der FROM-Klausel erfolgen (hast du ja selber geschrieben).
Und die VALUES-Klausel mit einem einzigen Wert innerhalb der runden Klammer passt auch nicht, da du hinter "simulation" 13 Spalten aufgelistet hast. Die Anzahl der Spalten an dieser Stelle muss gleich sein zur Anzahl der Spalten in der SELECT-Klausel.

Beispiel:

```
insert into test(sp1, sp2)
select f1, f2 from quelle where f3>10
```
Zwei Spalten der Tabelle "test" sollen belegt werden, also werden zwei Spalten aus "quelle" selektiert.

Wenn du in deinem Fall das Feld "wert" später manuell füllen willst, kannst du es stehen lassen und fügst im SELECT "NULL" als erste Spalte ein.

```
insert into test(sp1, sp2)
select NULL, f2 from quelle where f3>10
```
oder du kannst du es hinter "simulation" weglassen (und weiter hinten im SELECT auch)
Beispiel:

```
insert into test(sp2)
select  f2 from quelle where f3>10
```


----------



## Solna (7. Okt 2008)

Hallo Sergeant Pepper,

Es muss nicht eine SQL Anfrage sein, aber, wenn ich SELECT für jeder Wert einzeln mache, dann wird es nicht in die selbe Zeile eingefügt, sondern in die Zeile drunter usw. Kennst du vielleicht ein Befehl, der mir hier helfen könnte?

und noch ein Problem, dass ich z.B. für den ersten Wert WHERE brauche, für den zweiten auch und für den dritten SUM() usw. Ich kann nicht ein WHERE einfach am Ende schreiben...

 :?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (7. Okt 2008)

Solna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es muss nicht eine SQL Anfrage sein, aber, wenn ich SELECT für jeder Wert einzeln mache, dann wird es nicht in die selbe Zeile eingefügt, sondern in die Zeile drunter usw. Kennst du vielleicht ein Befehl, der mir hier helfen könnte?


Die Beispiele aus meiner ersten Antwort tun genau das.



> und noch ein Problem, dass ich z.B. für den ersten Wert WHERE brauche, für den zweiten auch und für den dritten SUM() usw. Ich kann nicht ein WHERE einfach am Ende schreiben...



Hmmmm  ???:L 
Eine WHERE-Klausel steht nun mal am Ende ...

Beispiel:

```
select f1, f2, f3
from quelle
where f1='a'
and f2>5
and f3<7
```

Ich sehe gerade, dass du die Gruppenfunktion SUM einsetzt. Dann musst du für die Gruppenfunktion nicht WHERE, sondern HAVING verwenden.
Dann könnte es so aussehen:

```
select f1, sum(f2), sum(f3)
from quelle
where f1='a'
and f5 <200
group by f1
having sum(f2) > 10
```


----------



## Solna (7. Okt 2008)

Ja, stimmt!!
Danke, du hast mir sehr geholfen!  
Jetzt kann ich weiter machen...aber

Nur die Frage, wie ich einzelne Select Anfragen in eine Zeile reinsreibe bleibt.

z.B. wenn ich zwei Insert-Select Einweisungen nacheinander schreibe:

```
insert into table (a,b,c) select a,b,c from table;
insert into table (d,e,f) select d,e,f from table;
```

Dann werden a,b,c in erste Zeile eingefügt und d,e,f - in die zweite Zeile.
Wie kann ich dann alle in erste Zeile kriegen.

Ich benutze MySQL Datenbank.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (7. Okt 2008)

nein...
Sorry, ich glaube, dass du die Kombination von INSERT und SELECT in einem SQL-Befehl völlig falsch verstanden hast.

1. der INSERT-Teil fügt soviele Zeilen ein, wie der SELECT-Teil liefert (unter Berücksichtigung von WHERE und HAVING-Klauseln des SELECT-Teil)

2. in deinem kurzen Beispiel selektierst du aus der Tabelle, in die du einfügen willst.

3. die erste Zeile deines Kurz-Beispiels selektiert die Felder a, b, und c aus Tabelle 1 und fügt sie in die Felder a, b und c von Tabelle 2 ein. Es werden mehrere Zeilen angefügt, genau so viel wie der SELECT liefert.  Soweit gut

4. die zweite Zeile deines Kurz-Beispiels selektiert die Felder d, e, und f aus Tabelle 1 und fügt sie in die Felder d, e und f von Tabelle 2 ein. Es werden mehrere Zeilen angefügt, genau so viel wie der SELECT liefert.

Wenn ich Zeile 1 und 2 deines Kurz-Beispiels zusammen betrachte, gibt es eine Tabelle mit 6 Spalten (a bis f). Ist das so gemeint?
Die erste Zeile fügt n Zeilen ein, in denen die Spalten a bis c belegt sind. Die zweite Zeile fügt n Zeilen ein, in denen die Spalten d bis f belegt sind.

Wenn du willst, dass alle 6 Spalten belegt werden, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. du baust das INSERT-SELECT KOmmando entsprechend zusammen
oder
2. du fügst mit INSERT-SELECT Zeilen an, in denen nur 3 Spalten belegt sind. Die übrigen Spalten belegst du dann mit einem UPDATE-Befehl


----------



## Solna (9. Okt 2008)

Natürlich UPDATE!

Mann, ist mir jetzt peinlich, dass ich UPDATE ganz vergessen habe!  

Vielen Dank!


----------

